# crumbling brick wall



## trucker12349 (Nov 23, 2008)

the unfinished basement wall brick is turning to dust. Need way to fix this problem. Can  just use thin set for this pupose?


----------



## Square Eye (Nov 24, 2008)

No, sorry.. Thinset will only mask the underlying problem _temporarily_. It will pop off and you will have an even larger mess to deal with. 
You have one of those situations where a qualified contractor would be a necessity. And an engineer would be even better. Also, I'm sure someone will remind us that a building inspector should be involved. MA has strict code enforcement and the repair you're going to need will be structural.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (Nov 29, 2008)

of course you can,,, square eye's just giving you the right advice,,, its your house so have at it    if we were you, we'd tie a rope around ourselves so it'll be easier for survivors/1st responders to pull your body out of the debris.

in other words, this isn't a quick/inexpensive/diy-er fix.


----------

